# The "Does cubing have positive effects on my life/brain" thread



## piece popper (Dec 22, 2012)

Now, as all of you cubers know, ya don't have to be a genius to do the cube, pyraminx, megaminx, other moving parts puzzles, and bigger versions of them. The question is, does it work the other way around? Does the cube make you more intelligent? 

First, you must note that intelligence, to me, is not how much you know, but how fast your brain works, how well it works, and how much it can contain in the short term and the long term parts. I think it made a difference for me, and I have not been cubing for long.

The Ipad that I use has this app called RemembRing. It is basically simon says. Anyway, before I started cubing, on easy (four colors, no rotation). I managed to get about 12 or something for my best score. Today, I managed to get a score of 25 on hard (five colors, rotating on and off, which throws of your natural orientation). I have not played this game for months, which is way before I started cubing.

Coincidence?

Leave your comments or personal mental changes.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubing certainly helps your spatial awareness.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 22, 2012)

It's definitely brain exercise. I feel that it makes me think faster, besides exercising coordination for my hands/fingers. I'm not sure how permanent the effect is, though. It seems to make the biggest difference right after a cubing session if I have to do another task that involves speed or something like that.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 22, 2012)

I think cubing helps your brain a lot. It exercises it. Like how if run say a mile a day if has a positive effect on your heart and body because it gets the blood flowing. And I think cubing does just that for your brain. I tend to find now that I am better at little mental games that require quick memory or things of that nature and though not a mental change, cubing has helped my JRA (juvenile rheumatoid arthritis) because it keeps my hands and fingers moving and that can help relieve pain and stiffness.


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubing turned me from a moron into a genius. The evidence is clear.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 22, 2012)

I think its helped my memory a lot, that's about it though.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 22, 2012)

It's helped me philosophically (indirectly) but I'll leave off that. Blindsolving's helped my memory a lot though. FMC and developing new techniques has obviously helped my logical thinking.


----------



## omer (Dec 22, 2012)

Because I know my BLD lettering scheme perfectly I can now say the ABC backwards. all I have to do is imagine a cube. Does that count?


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 22, 2012)

omer said:


> Because I know my BLD lettering scheme perfectly I can now say the ABC backwards. all I have to do is imagine a cube. Does that count?



^Love this.

Also, another case of improving spatial awareness here. Now I wanna take an IQ test.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> It's helped me philosophically (indirectly) but I'll leave off that. Blindsolving's helped my memory a lot though. FMC and developing new techniques has obviously helped my logical thinking.



Me too.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

omer said:


> Because I know my BLD lettering scheme perfectly I can now say the ABC backwards. all I have to do is imagine a cube. Does that count?



Can't believe I never figured this out!


----------



## piece popper (Dec 22, 2012)

My IQ was 120 before, and now (on the same program (different test though), I scored 152, which is like, above genius. I guess it must be skewed because this stuff isn't supposed to change so drastically ever.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 23, 2012)

piece popper said:


> My IQ was 120 before, and now (on the same program (different test though), I scored 152, which is like, above genius. I guess it must be skewed because this stuff isn't supposed to change so drastically ever.



I thought genius is 160 and above but I could be wrong...


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 23, 2012)

Since I've taken up speed cubing, I don't have enough time to work on my world-destroying secret weapon. Muhahahahah!


----------



## uniacto (Dec 23, 2012)

my grades have dropped in school ever since i started cubing... does that count?  haha


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 23, 2012)

piece popper said:


> My IQ was 120 before, and now (on the same program (different test though), I scored 152, which is like, above genius. I guess it must be skewed because this stuff isn't supposed to change so drastically ever.



What program?


----------



## piece popper (Dec 23, 2012)

uniacto said:


> my grades have dropped in school ever since i started cubing... does that count?  haha



It doesn't have the potential negative effect because I don't cube at school and I never studied before or after cubing and I still got good grades (they didn't improve, either).

I don't know how to multi quote, so at sneaklyfox: Genius is 140. I would know.


----------



## omer (Dec 23, 2012)

piece popper said:


> It doesn't have the potential negative effect because I don't cube at school and I never studied before or after cubing and I still got good grades (they didn't improve, either).
> 
> I don't know how to multi quote, so at sneaklyfox: Genius is 140. I would know.


Actually I cube in school and it helps me concentrate a lot on what the teacher says. Usually when I do something while listening to something else I can't pay attention - with cubing it's the opposite.
It does however have a negative effect on my grades, because I spend time on cubing which I could have used on studying instead.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 23, 2012)

piece popper said:


> I don't know how to multi quote, so at sneaklyfox: Genius is 140. I would know.



I looked at some other places online. Some places say that above 140 is considered "high IQ" and above 160 is "genius". Another says that above 140 is "genius". Anyway, I tend to believe the first one, where you have to be above 160 to be considered "genius" because I am at ~145 and don't consider myself a genius.


----------



## DNFphobia (Dec 26, 2012)

My GPA has gone up by 0.5 if that counts. It's gone up from 3.0 to 3.5.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 28, 2012)

It doesn't affect me academically because I don't study but still get good grades. Maybe I'm just lucky like that. I've always had a hobby that takes up potential study time.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 29, 2012)

piece popper said:


> It doesn't affect me academically because I don't study but still get good grades. Maybe I'm just lucky like that. I've always had a hobby that takes up potential study time.



May I ask how old you are or what grade you're in? Don't answer if you don't want to.

OT, last year in geometry, when we were doing some simple trig I remember that my friend who cubes and I had a lot easier time on some stuff that required spatial awareness than the other people. And when I'm teaching people to solve a layer, they always have a hard time keeping track of pieces after just a few moves. So spatial awareness is definitely improved. Other than that, I don't think it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 9, 2013)

Since I started cubing I realized that with enough practise you can become good at anything. Good in a sense to be good enough to "impress" other people.

Skill shows like people juggling balls on their feet, peolpe playing the guitar and other cool stuff doesn't impress me any more.
It took some fascination away from my life.
But it's still fun I guess


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 9, 2013)

I can multitask better (I cube during class), better spacial awareness, and think faster.
Memory hasn't really improved much because I can't memo for BLD.


----------



## cubeswag96 (Apr 22, 2013)

I Play piano and I find that it helps me a lot with piano. I do not know why but I find it easier to play after I cube for a bit!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

My memory has improved due to bld. I can memo a lot faster.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 22, 2013)

uniacto said:


> my grades have dropped in school ever since i started cubing... does that count?  haha


me too.
ME: aw man, i have this huge assignment due tomorrow and i haven even started... well, better cube until 3:00am.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 22, 2013)

I think my blding has made my memory worse, i'm much more absent minded than i used to be. But i also am more creative i suppose and i dont care


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My memory has improved due to bld. I can memo a lot faster.



Lol. I forgot I had to memorize lines for Spanish. I memorized them in like three minutes at school.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 23, 2013)

Cubing improves my spatial awareness through cross practice.


----------



## judithmika (Apr 27, 2013)

Rubik's cube charm lies in the different regions of the brain can be trained for different play.
Most people only pursuit of the Rubik's Cube is a good fight, basic training right brain (spatial imagination).
But also play a "minimal steps" left brain (logical thinking) training, like me and my classmates Cube mathematical model is also left brain training. "Blindfolded" is the right brain and memory.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 28, 2013)

I feel sharper in everyday things. I just notice things more and feel like my brain can take more information at once. Especially after learning how the brain works in psychology. Also in chemistry we watched a video on how brains work and I learned that Einsteins brain was consistent with other violinist's brain in this way: they all had a certain concentration of neurons in one certain area that controlled many of the things needed to play violin especially well. And the same for pianists. And that makes me wonder, do each of us have a certain area in our brain that has been enlarged because of the frequent use of our fingers and spatial awareness? Kind of interesting. It makes me feel like us cubers are all connected in a sense.


----------



## omer (Apr 28, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I feel sharper in everyday things. I just notice things more and feel like my brain can take more information at once. Especially after learning how the brain works in psychology. Also in chemistry we watched a video on how brains work and I learned that Einsteins brain was consistent with other violinist's brain in this way: they all had a certain concentration of neurons in one certain area that controlled many of the things needed to play violin especially well. And the same for pianists. And that makes me wonder, do each of us have a certain area in our brain that has been enlarged because of the frequent use of our fingers and spatial awareness? Kind of interesting. It makes me feel like us cubers are all connected in a sense.



I don't think learning new things and practicing new skills makes your brain bigger, I think it just changes its structure, the way things are connected.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 28, 2013)

omer said:


> I don't think learning new things and practicing new skills makes your brain bigger, I think it just changes its structure, the way things are connected.



No, it's proven that it physically affects the concentration of neurons in a certain area of the brain in a way that is physically visible. At least for violinists and pianists. I just figured it would be reasonable to assume the same for dedicated Culver's.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 29, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I feel sharper in everyday things. I just notice things more and feel like my brain can take more information at once. Especially after learning how the brain works in psychology. Also in chemistry we watched a video on how brains work and I learned that Einsteins brain was consistent with other violinist's brain in this way: they all had a certain concentration of neurons in one certain area that controlled many of the things needed to play violin especially well. And the same for pianists. And that makes me wonder, do each of us have a certain area in our brain that has been enlarged because of the frequent use of our fingers and spatial awareness? Kind of interesting. It makes me feel like us cubers are all connected in a sense.



That's interesting. So I must have an enlarged area of my brain because of being violinist and pianist and cuber.  But is it violinist and pianist because that's what they did studies on or does it also apply to other instruments that also require very good finger/hand coordination?


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's interesting. So I must have an enlarged area of my brain because of being violinist and pianist and cuber.  But is it violinist and pianist because that's what they did studies on or does it also apply to other instruments that also require very good finger/hand coordination?


I forgot you play violin as well lol, you must have multiple areas of your brain super-concentrated with neurons haha.
If I understand correctly, I think it applies to anything that uses an intense specific action from your body repeatedly.
Ex: Speed Channel-Surfing. If that were to exist, and people were trying to see how quickly they could browse all their channels by clicking their remote repeatedly then I believe the area in their brain that controls their thumb's functions would become enlarged from increased usage.
I don't think it is because of things like learning algs or fingertricks, but rather the movement of your fingers in intricate ways itself.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 1, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I forgot you play violin as well lol, you must have multiple areas of your brain super-concentrated with neurons haha.
> If I understand correctly, I think it applies to anything that uses an intense specific action from your body repeatedly.
> Ex: Speed Channel-Surfing. If that were to exist, and people were trying to see how quickly they could browse all their channels by clicking their remote repeatedly then I believe the area in their brain that controls their thumb's functions would become enlarged from increased usage.
> I don't think it is because of things like learning algs or fingertricks, but rather the movement of your fingers in intricate ways itself.



lol... you forgot that I play violin... it's in my signature everytime.  The theory is all very interesting. I suppose having very fast typing fingers should also enlarge that area of the brain then. Come to think of it, I type fairly fast too. But when you talk about intense specific action, does it need some sort of finger coordination? I mean, clicking on your remote with your thumb as fast as possible doesn't require much coordination with other fingers. It doesn't even require the coordination you need for one or two fingers as you might if you were very fast at texting or if you were to type two letters repeatedly with two different fingers ("jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk" for example).


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> lol... you forgot that I play violin... it's in my signature everytime.  The theory is all very interesting. I suppose having very fast typing fingers should also enlarge that area of the brain then. Come to think of it, I type fairly fast too. But when you talk about intense specific action, does it need some sort of finger coordination? I mean, clicking on your remote with your thumb as fast as possible doesn't require much coordination with other fingers. It doesn't even require the coordination you need for one or two fingers as you might if you were very fast at texting or if you were to type two letters repeatedly with two different fingers ("jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk" for example).


Interesting... I mean, this was only a 2 minute clip of the video we watched in chemistry, so I cannot say with much certainty that it is only for a specific action. Perhaps it does in fact have to do with the studying of it as well. I'm betting that it is a combination of knowledge + Coordination.
All I can assume is that doing something that requires intense thought processes and a specific coordinated action leads to a concentration of neurons in the area of the brain that controls the body parts being coordinated. I suppose this could apply to other things that don't even require any finger coordination such as... olympic sports or something lol. All though that would be all over the person's brain since it isn't just one activity.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 2, 2013)

Cubing has definitely made my life better. As far as I can remember, I've never had any trouble with the law while cubing.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 2, 2013)

My memory seems to have gotten... what was that word? 
The opposite of bett... Wait, what was I typing again?

No seriously, I think it's probably not due to cubing but from stress crap what with applying to high schools and studying for SOL's and stuff


----------



## cxinlee (May 4, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> No, it's proven that it physically affects the concentration of neurons in a certain area of the brain in a way that is physically visible. At least for violinists and pianists. I just figured it would be reasonable to assume the same for dedicated Culver's.


Lol I don't think that having a big brain is nice ( No one wants to have a big head).


----------



## omer (May 4, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> No, it's proven that it physically affects the concentration of neurons in a certain area of the brain in a way that is physically visible. At least for violinists and pianists. I just figured it would be reasonable to assume the same for dedicated Culver's.


How is that different from what I said?


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 5, 2013)

omer said:


> How is that different from what I said?



I suppose it's not. Literally speaking, you did say something that agrees with my statement. However, I was picking up on a vibe from you that you were disagreeing and had just worded it wrong.
This is because you quoted me in your reply and started off with "I don't think [...]", which I interpreted to mean that what you were about to say was in disagreement with me. I didn't realize you were just stating your personal opinion.


----------

